# My Baby! A Rare QSW.



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

I've finally gotten her home and started on the routine maintenance to make sure she's road-ready. This is how she looks today. Needs to be detailed and I'm going to have to get the hood repainted as there's bubbling on it. I'm going all silver with the hood this time, I don't particularly like the 2-color hood. At least that's the plan so far. 
As she sat after moving out of the yard and washing her (ATS wheels didn't come with her, she's sitting on 15" Z-Racing alloys now):








True Miles!








Immaculate Interior:
































Nice Engine Bay:








Rare as Heck Window Wind Deflectors:








Hatch:


----------



## SauerKraut (Jan 12, 2001)

*Re: My Baby! A Rare QSW. (JohnBarleyCorn)*

Looks good. The stripe and ATSs date that car perfectly. 
They're a good car, until they rust out.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: My Baby! A Rare QSW. (SauerKraut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SauerKraut* »_until they rust out.









I'll be doing my best to keep that from happening.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

You're making me miss my own QSW, but at least I know she's at a good home now.
[edit] Is that a cat sitting atop the car in the first picture, or just a rag that's vaguely sitting-cat shaped?


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (turbinepowered)*

Actually a bag of rusty stock VW wheel bolts...needed them to put the alloys on so the PO could keep his ATS bolts. I'll probably run Corrado steelies or snowflakes in the winter here. And yes, this car will be my daily driver in the New England winter, but I will be taking good care of her and rinsing her off every chance I get.


----------



## the-vwjedi (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (JohnBarleyCorn)*

I dig the two tone look. Gives me inspiration.








JBC-
Clean, low mileage, QSW your so stoked. I look forward to seeing her on the road pics.


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: (the-vwjedi)*

She's idling way high, so I have ot check for air leaks between the plate and throttle body. I'm also going to have to have the clutch slave cylinder checked and bled maybe. Pedal goes to the floor and engages just above the floor. IIRC the clutch slave has to be power bled. I also don't know where the hydraulic fluid went as there was barely any in there when I got her. Didn't see any obvious leaks after I topped it off. I also need a new battery...my year old Duralast won't hold a charge. Good thing it's under warranty.


----------



## Mark-The-Miser-UK (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (JohnBarleyCorn)*

There may be no fluid loss at all. Corect operation of fluid is to drop down as brake pads wear. Renewing pads restores level. If set correctly, worn pads should flash up as low breke fluid IMO. 
This should save waiting until the sound of metal grinding on rotors reminds you to change pads


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Rare QSW = No power windows, no sport seats, no head rests for the back seat, no cargo cover, (can't tell if there is a sunroof) all with the 3rd brake light in the rear window.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnBarleyCorn* »_ IIRC the clutch slave has to be power bled. 


Correct


----------



## JohnBarleyCorn (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_(can't tell if there is a sunroof)

Manual tilt/slide sunroof.
Mice nested in the rain tray by the wiper motor (no biggy, all cleaned up now) and in the glove box. That one I will be swapping out with one of my other cars or hitting it with quatricide (spelling?) and then a good destinkifier. Ruined the original window sticker, but I'll copy it at work before throwing it out.
Otherwise she did well for her time under the tarp.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnBarleyCorn* »_
Manual tilt/slide sunroof.


Even Better!


----------



## Longitudinal (Nov 13, 2004)

*Re: (JohnBarleyCorn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JohnBarleyCorn* »_She's idling way high, so I have ot check for air leaks between the plate and throttle body. I'm also going to have to have the clutch slave cylinder checked and bled maybe. Pedal goes to the floor and engages just above the floor. IIRC the clutch slave has to be power bled.

Lost fluid: likely rusted brake lines. Even reasonably solid Quanta often suffer from rotted brake lines and fuel lines. 
Power bleeding: not in my experience. I have bled the clutch and brake lines on two QSWs--one because I had to repair the firewall and one because I had to replace everything except the tail lamps. Both times, I had a pedal man apply light pressure to the pedal while I opened and closed, opened and closed the slave cylinder bleeder. Clutches worked as new afterward.
Don't be surprised if you have to replace the clutch master cylinder.


----------



## thedubwhisperer (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: My Baby! A Rare QSW. (JohnBarleyCorn)*

props on the wind deflectors. ugly as sin, but cool that you have them.


----------

